# chicken gizzards...



## mike456 (Jul 24, 2007)

healthy? also, does a  healthy rice exist?


----------



## leg_press (Jul 25, 2007)

Never heard of chicken gizzard. Brown rice has more fibre than white rice, rice is healthy, it just depends on what you put with it, sauces, oils etc


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Jul 25, 2007)

brown rice is healthy because it's a complex carb and won't store as fat as easily because it doesn't digest as fast as white rice.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2007)

DbLPLatinum89 said:


> brown rice is healthy because it's a complex carb and won't store as fat as easily because it doesn't digest as fast as white rice.



Translation: Lower GI

And to gizzards.. I wouldnt eat the liver, its toxic.  Liver is only good if its from a wild/grass fed/free range animal.  The neck should be fine, but there are better sources of meat.  I think its dark so its higher in fat/kcals


----------



## loki (Aug 6, 2007)

i can barely eat cottage cheese and you want to throw chicken gizzards out there??


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 8, 2007)

Mmmmmm....gizzard sack.....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2007)

I could never eat that shit!

Eat brown rice.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 8, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Mmmmmm....gizzard sack.....



That looks delicious!!!
















NOT!


----------

